# Custodians



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently working on this:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good, howd ya make em? Nongw kits? or kitbashing?


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic work i love the highlighting on the gold they look awesome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Ahhhh!!! It's soooo....gold....and garish!!!
I mean you've done well with it, it being gold and all, but it's just wayyyyy too much gold IMO. I like the guy in the middle in the first picture since there's some color other than gold that breaks him up a bit. But again that's me. Overall, very well done.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

As a WIP these are stunning, but as arumichic says, there needs to be more colour throughout to break up the gold. But I reckon you know that and we'll see the results in subsequent shots. 

The gold seems to be sprayed on - does that include the highlights? It really is a great job... I think the bases look great as well: did you make these or order them from somewhere?

Hope to see updates on these guys soon!

+Rep

CtS


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent work so far. Are these the scribor kits? What's the size like compared to regular marines?


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments.

Custodians are commission work. Our client had great idea to combine Scibor minis with grey knights bits.

minis are biger than standard marine (35mm form feet to eye)

Bases are from Micro Art Studio

Basecoat is airbrushed with vallejo liquid gold. Washs and higlight are handpainted.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

AMOOOZIN!
Keep up the good work. I'd love to see more of them up close.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Sick work so far. I'm sure the gold will end up being balanced once the secondary colors start getting applied. What will you be adding as secondary colours apart from red? 

Also, wonderfull job on those metallics. Very smooth transitions on that dread. + rep for that. 

One final question: is your client intending to use them as a count as: GK army?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, these look amazing, i really envy your courage to tackle so much gold, it's my least favourite colour to paint!!

my only one criticism isn't about the paint at all, it's more a fluff issue. A couple of your guys are helmetless. I'm pretty sure every text I've read concerning Custodes says they never take their helmets off in public. 

someone let me know if I'm wrong though.

Rev


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

simply superb, loving the gold!!!!!!!!!!! repage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello 

some new pics


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely magnificent. Your customer will be most satisfied.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see some in progress shots of some of your work.

Awesome stuff as always.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

WOOOOOOOW that's fresh! I've never seen anything like this! These are a little "too" good.. I suspect witchcraft


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] the custodians do take their helmets of "in public" some times, i dont know much about them but the _the flight of the eisenstein_ (one of the horus heresy novels, one of the custodians takes his helmet of


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

5 custodians almost finished (must repaint gem on the shield)


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Veryu very bling! TOp work, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Putrifectus (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome highlightning of the gold on the dread!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

That's the second time I've changed my boxers today. Very nice work.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

some new pics
20 more custodians, terminators and heros are waiting


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

good lord... :shok:

CP


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

You know, this army is just covered in winsauce... but I did notice one thing.

The scibor infantry is so massive compared to the GW ones, that the other vehicles (especially the dreadnaughts!) look rediculously tiny to it.

Anyway, really cool work!


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for comments

terminators are next


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Now this is a project I really like! Very well executed. I like the Custodes but I also like how you gave them your own touch (giving them shields and not mounting all their weapons the same)

+rep


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This is truly amazing. You deserve more rep than I can give you!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

:shok:

Just fantastic. One of the best looking forces I have ever seen ever. You have done it perfectly.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The first images I saw had way too much gold in and I wasnt convinced I would lik how it would turn out. But seeing the latets set of images shows them to be excellent finished models.

I curious to see what the vehicles look like close up. Any pictures of those?


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great man

Do you have any closer pics of the infantry next to the vehicles?

I'd really like to see how the scale looks


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

if Duke Nukem collected warhammer 40k... Gold FTW! its looking great. sweet work!:victory:


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks super! I always avoid gold because I never get the results i'd like. This might make me try it again. Can I ask for a more in depth recipe for the gold?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Good lord these are amazing.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Not taken a look at these for a while but they are really coming on. You've done a great job with an entirely gold army.

Rev


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

new pics
nothing special


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps I missed it, but will the pointing fellow be the commander of the army? And is he a named character?

Excellent work so far, though. I WOULD like to see some close-up pics of the vehicles...


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn thats some nice painting. you deserve a pat on the back! +rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work as normal.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stunning work 
The GK weaponry fits the Scribor bodies quite well, and a whole army of them makes them look less "out of proportion" like they can do beside normal marines :good:


The thing that glares me is the Dreads. They are beautifully painted and all, but look dull compared to everything else which is ornamented and full of bling. They look to plain which is a bit sad, and Im not sure how one can do anything about it easily either :scratchhead:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

hello

after long break I'm back with new custodes WIP's
hope you like it


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Another long break, at least i have finished rogal dorn and some terminators, emperor and 6 termis left


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

amazing...simply amazing!!!!!!

Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning work mate!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I understand that this particular series of models come with a standard bearer who doesn't seem to be present.. Or at least the standard isn't. Would I be correct in assuming that you have the standard? If you're not using it.. Would I be able to purchase it from you?


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

It all looks amazing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

The transitions on the metal look especially smooth.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

These are mega sexeh.... I want some lol. Lovely work. Please post moar!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look awesome. Dorn looks exactly how I would imagine him. And the flaming sword is epic. WOuld you be able to talk through how you did it? I can see its free hand but just and idea of the method would be useful. The nicest power weapon I have seen for a long time.


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

My goodness. This is amazing work for sure. I was worried when I saw the gold basecoats, but I was clearly mistaken. You've done a fantastic job with transitions and highlights in your metallics. something I can't do.


----------



## thepyrotek (Dec 4, 2011)

wow, this is great, i love dorn and the costodes just look great.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

these are exactly how i expect them to look tbh!! epic work mate, just wish you could get them posted on gws website


----------



## PedroChidders (Mar 1, 2012)

They look awesome, I love the way the metallic silver fades into gold. Kudos


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for all comments :biggrin:

Pics of finished terminators and heroes.






























> I understand that this particular series of models come with a standard bearer who doesn't seem to be present.. Or at least the standard isn't. Would I be correct in assuming that you have the standard? If you're not using it.. Would I be able to purchase it from you?


I don't have any additional parts. Terminators were multipart resin cast, but there was no standard present



> And the flaming sword is epic. WOuld you be able to talk through how you did it? I can see its free hand but just and idea of the method would be useful.


First I painted whole sword on red, then I make upper edge of the flames with yellow and painted everything below it with this color. Then I painted thinned down red on the yellow leaving single flames. Next I added black to red and painted with this mix around the flames.

Hope this helps. Sorry for errors, english isn't my native language.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my god! that first hero looks a bit like Ross noble ^0^. That is simply stunning work there. Im looking forward to the emprah!! Superb work! +rep kind sir


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

Thanks for all comments. Custodian army is finished. If you want to see all the pictures in one place, here they are:
http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2012/04/adeptus-custodes-army-finished.html

Here You can find next big project by Jolly Roger:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1222052#post1222052

Cheers 
Jolly Roger Studio


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

They remind me of the dwemer from the the elder scrolls:skyrim


----------

